# The "I'm just kickin back and".....Thread.



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

I figgered everyone has a day when done, they get their stuff together and prepare to enjoy the rest of the day/evening/night/morning...

Right now, my whole body was hurtin just an hour ago. I did more work today then I've done in the last week.

My back was killin me.

Then, my new, high-tech bong and my little tin box of smokeables fixed me right up.

A little old Aurora....smooth. Great high even after this long.

A little hash. Both finger hash and some bubble. Both made from P98BK

Ha! I typed "P98BJ" first.

hehehehehehe, that's no kiddin.......

Well anyway, my back feels much better now. My mind is happy as it can be.

Tell me about your day. Good, Bad, Whatever.

This is the "The "I'm just kickin back and".....Thread"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2011)

....and I just took a batch of butterscotch brownies out of the oven.  I am letting them cool a bit and then having some brownie ala mode before I load a bowl of bubble and settle into the hot tub for a nice soak.  We have mild temps and a gentle snow falling....


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

THG, I sure wished I had a Hot Tub.

I've never even been in one.

Never even seen one. Except on the TV or Web.

That must feel just wonderful. All that hot water squirtin around you.

The heat.

I get the same thing in the tub, but much smaller....hahahaahahaha

Enjoy your soak and a great high!


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2011)

i just finished watching a movie with my 3 year old daughter. Plant 51, if any of you wanna watch a good cartoon movie with kids or grand kids thats a good one. had a pretty good day today with the family. cleaning house, playing in the yard with the kids.. 

We've got a huge hot tub. when we first got it i used it alot but now maybe twice a year and only when its freezing outside.. It is nice when your back hurts though.. maybe you should look into gettin one Stoney. they aren't that expensive anymore


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 2, 2011)

I just finished a long day of working on my cars...got paint all over me!

Sitting down to my first early bowl of SFV


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey there guys, I am new here and this would be my first post on the coffee table section. Primarily because i just found it and im bored on the other side of the computer. Well my day consisted of getting things done around the house. I am always trying to keep a little busy on somethiung, whether that be mentally or physically, or even both.   Right now im about to call it a day...smoke my last bowl of medication and since i don't have anything else to do, probably catch a movie or play some COD.Yes, I'm a young one. Since i reside in a state where MJ is legal, tomorrow i plan to visit a well known dispensary. I'll tell you the news tomorrow!!  Good day to you out there.

_The Doctor


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2011)

Dis something saturday that I haven't done in *decades!*...

I flew a kite !!... with the grandkids. Was pretty dang kool too. 
And we watched "Rango"....  
How to stay feeling young?... fly kites and watch cartoons!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2011)

You rock gramps!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i just finished watching a movie with my 3 year old daughter. Plant 51, if any of you wanna watch a good cartoon movie with kids or grand kids thats a good one. had a pretty good day today with the family. cleaning house, playing in the yard with the kids..
> 
> We've got a huge hot tub. when we first got it i used it alot but now maybe twice a year and only when its freezing outside.. It is nice when your back hurts though.. maybe you should look into gettin one Stoney. they aren't that expensive anymore


 
It sounds like something I'd like, slowmo. Heck, I'd be nappin in it all the time and wouldn't get anything done! Hahahahaaha

I gotta quit spending all this money in the grow area first....hehe


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Hey there guys, I am new here and this would be my first post on the coffee table section. Primarily because i just found it and im bored on the other side of the computer. Well my day consisted of getting things done around the house. I am always trying to keep a little busy on somethiung, whether that be mentally or physically, or even both.  Right now im about to call it a day...smoke my last bowl of medication and since i don't have anything else to do, probably catch a movie or play some COD.Yes, I'm a young one. Since i reside in a state where MJ is legal, tomorrow i plan to visit a well known dispensary. I'll tell you the news tomorrow!! Good day to you out there.
> 
> _The Doctor


 
You know, the coolest part of those dispensaries is that you can run down there and get all kinds of different types of weed any time you like. Jeeeez, I wish Florida would hurry up and get them! I've been having a hankering for some WW lately. I have to do an entire crop to make it myself. The folks who get my P98BK would kill me if I put a gap in their supply of it. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 3, 2011)

Good one Stoney. I love P98BK, it is on the list of my all time TOP 5. I would be hella disappointed as well if you were to stop producing those magnificent flowers. As for the dispensary, you are right. If you ever need anything it is one stop away. However, in the current world of economics we live in, sadly these places are all in it for the business in my eyes. I do not blame them but it doesn't seem fair at times which is why i am here..

On the other hand, congrats Hick!!!  There is a kid in all of us!! Including the pope im sure. No pun intended...

_The Doctor


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You know, the coolest part of those dispensaries is that you can run down there and get all kinds of different types of weed any time you like. Jeeeez, I wish Florida would hurry up and get them! I've been having a hankering for some WW lately. I have to do an entire crop to make it myself. The folks who get my P98BK would kill me if I put a gap in their supply of it. Yikes!


Around here if you run down to the dispensary its gonna cost ya between 80 and 120 bucks for a 1/4 oz.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Around here if you run down to the dispensary its gonna cost ya between 80 and 120 bucks for a 1/4 oz.


 
Hey, if I could go buy a quarter of WW right now I would. If you ask someone here what type of weed they have, they say; "Uh, uh, I don't know man. I think its like...like Canadian or something". heheehehe

Every crop of P98BK I grow, it goes zing, zing, zing....GONE! I'm down to about a quarter-lid for my own stash and I still have 80 days until the next is ready! Thank goodness I still have a few ozs of Aurora.

It takes less time to get rid of than it takes to grow it. Way less. Everyone just loves it. Especially that it goes for about half of what the dispensaries charge for it.

Stoney's Dispensary. Government approval pending......hahahaahahaha

Lots of people can't grow, don't know how or don't have the place to do it. They need to be able to get it too. In states without the MMJ legality, they still need to be able to get it.

I can personally vouch that it helps with many types of elderly body pains and conditions.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

I started growing because I couldn't afford to go to the dispensary anymore. There are some good people running some of them and its a good step towards legalization, it would just be nice if the prices were fair.:doh:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 3, 2011)

The only dispensaries in these parts are the ones where they dispense methadone to crack heads, What a shame. Us weed heads get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with you nova. It does start with good people running them. If you have that, prices wouldn't be an issue i think. At least the area where I am from, one usually sees one nationality of people that owns these dispensaries. The down side is that at least through my eyes and many others that feel the same, this race(at least in my area) is notorious for being involved where the money is at. Their reputation is this, the only good deals they make are within their own race and after a while, you hear of the shop closing down for some form of corruption. Tell me about it...

_The Doctor


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm burnin' a lunch time WW for ya Stoney. It's a lazy Monday in my world. Loosing money is ok once in a while... better than loosing my mind. 

I love the kite thing Hick. I used to make a point of flying once a year... part of the spring fever. High winds today though. A bit much for kites and canoes and power lines. We had no electricity for half the morning. Nice change of pace. I think I'd be a natural as a recluse. Go to town once a week and check the mail and pick up some coffee and beans and flour... 

Yeah this reveg WW isn't bad. A bit tooo indica for everyday but jus right for a once in a while day.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I'm burnin' a lunch time WW for ya Stoney. It's a lazy Monday in my world. Loosing money is ok once in a while... better than loosing my mind.
> 
> I love the kite thing Hick. I used to make a point of flying once a year... part of the spring fever. High winds today though. A bit much for kites and canoes and power lines. We had no electricity for half the morning. Nice change of pace. I think I'd be a natural as a recluse. Go to town once a week and check the mail and pick up some coffee and beans and flour...
> 
> Yeah this reveg WW isn't bad. A bit tooo indica for everyday but jus right for a once in a while day.


 
Thanks OHC! Blow some into the screen into a PM to me! hahahahaa

I *am* the recluse you're talking about. I sometimes go for two or three weeks without even seeing another person. I love retirement and living inside a fenced in acre. Its like a little world of my own!

The last WW I smoked was a 100% Sativa high. My grin was touching behind my head! Hahahahaaha

*Everything* made me laugh! THAT's what I want to find again. I do love my Indica, P98BK in particular, but its nice to have a change-off once in awhile.

My buddy brought over some fine bud yesterday evening. It was gifted to him and he doesn't know what it is, but the high is comparable to the P98BK, but just not quite as intense. Great *Piney" taste to it though. Very distinctive. Almost like a menthol taste. One good ice-cold bong hit got me goin good.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, Stoney, just finished the final cure on a big fat batch of WW.  If the big-bottom boys in Tallahassee would get their prohibition crap together, I'd meet you in Cedar Key and swap you gee for gee for some of that Aurora.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Hey, Stoney, just finished the final cure on a big fat batch of WW. If the big-bottom boys in Tallahassee would get their prohibition crap together, I'd meet you in Cedar Key and swap you gee for gee for some of that Aurora.


 
Oh man! Wouldn't that be cool?

Cedar Key? Dang man, that's way out there in the middle of the ocean! hahaahaha

Imma skeered o' sharks! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked::bolt:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 4, 2011)

Heeeeyyy;:stoned: Where am I dude? Oh, I think I'm in the right place; this is the "I'm just kickin' back and"... thread right? Whelp; I'm just kickin' back and waiting on an online class chat session for school to start... Got one in an hour for Business Management and leadership, and one @ 8:15 for Macroeconomics (BLAH!!!:shocked Told my mom (I'm a momma's boy; what can I say, love moms!)about the mishap with my garden, she agreed to help me out supply wise on my meds (street pot sux, and it's expensive  )
In an effort to keep me pain free, and not bankrupt our family! In exchange, I've agreed to lay off on trying to grow for a while; hopefully NC will pass H 577 and I won't have to worry about safe, uninterrupted access to my medicine. Just smoked a skinny blunt of some SCHWAGG (yeah, I said the 7 letter-4 letter word!) and I'm not entirely disappointed with the buzz... Characteristic sativa high (of most Mexiweed) so I gotsa big grin plastered across my face; but it's not as affective for my back pain as the strong indicas are... Still got that dull, "hey, I'm still here" ache in the upper-center region of my back (T5-T7)... WHINY ARSE I KNOW!!! But, what can you do... I so hope this bill passes... I have a feeling it will not because of the leniency it would allow patients; "not more than 250 feet of total garden canopy of mature female cannabis plants, measured by the combined vegetative growth area, excluding any garden space devoted to cannabis plants that are not mature and female but which are cultivated for the purpose of maintaining the largest and most productive canopy of mature female"  (verbatim the bill) and for patients whom smoking or vaping bud is recommended by their physician, an adequate supply on hand...""adequate supply" means not more than 24 ounces of cannabis in a form usable for that purpose." (also verbatim the bill)! I'd imagine they'll shoot it down, then legislators will amend it for lesser amounts, and maybe NC will recognize our legitimate need for care outside traditional pain medications!(or treatments for other ailments applicable to treatment with marijuana) If it passes in it's current state; *EDIT* I'll be in hog heaven staying in the house all day everyday... Recluse like OHC put it! :yay: keep your fingers crossed for us guys! If you'd like to do more; hxxp://www.mpp.org/states/north-carolina/alerts/medical-marijuana-legislation.html


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you dont mind if i add some pictures here Stoney. But as the thread says im kicking back and...enjoying the 'upper' high from this Dutch Treat outdoors i picked up today. This eighth i plan to last till i am ready to harvest whatever i decide to grow..Hope that works out!! I have been going sometimes 1/4 oz. a week. :doh: 

Good man, Gixxer. I was thinking of going online to this site at campus as well but I was thinkning I might get tracked down by campus police. Silly me. I have smoked a strain from the dispensary called Jack Horrer or something like that, and i feel this Dutch Treat, real similar to that..

Have a good one..:bongin:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh... I don't attend a physical campus...I'm strictly online courses.. The school is two states away!:rofl: Class was short as all else and the instructor is one of those Iranian guys; couldn't understand a damn word of what he said... Thankfully there were power point slides and visual aid to assist through the translation! Classes are starting to get tougher as they become more career-specific. I'd imagine the bachelor's (which will incur mathematics and science course like trigonometry and advances anatomy courses) will be even tougher still! But, I wouldn't want it to be too easy, otherwise what sort of an accomplishment would it be!? I am hoping that we'll have dispensaries one day and I can run down and pick up some "strain of the week"! That'd be the ****!!! :bongin::stoned::afroweed::smoke1::2940th_rasta: :48: :bong1::tokie::bong2:


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2011)

kickin back after fixing a blown water pump housing gasket (not an easy task on a v6 front wheel drive chebby...easier to do a head gasket actually) Got a hunk of hash and playing monkey tower defense 4 (aka bloons tower defense) in the other window LOL next to trailer park zombies about the most addictive stoner game ever devised. I have gotten plowed and played the game non stop for 10 hrs once LOL


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey DrKnowItAll, that's cool with me man. This is just a thread to yak it up about whatever you're doing right now.

I just got home from the Chinese AYCE Buffet. OMG, I thought it said you had to eat it all and I tried!

I had lots of nigirizushi and makizushi, cold snow peas and broccoli in vinaigrette, spicy broccoli and wok fried chicken, some broiled mushrooms, green-beans in black bean sauce, mussels in black bean sauce, spicy steamed crawdads, roast beef, kimchi, coconut shrimp, stuffed cheese mushrooms and two flasks of sake.

Holy crap, I'm stuffed!

I had a couple big bong rips before leaving and had a great high during the munch-out. Now it's time to have a Blueberry/Pomegranate/lime/moonshine drink and kick back with some tube.

I grow my own shine too. hehe   

Life is good!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 5, 2011)

Here you go, Stoney, nice fresh WW.  Go ahead, take this batch--got 8 or 9 more half-gallon jars just like it in the hidey-hole.

The last pic is the floor cloth my wife painted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2011)

Readying for work and hitting some pineapple express...I really love this taste in the mornings! Finally gonna be warmish out (mid 60's) and I'll likely be mowing grass of some kind (greens, fairways, maybe tees) and picking up the tons of sticks and branches that came down through the winter!

Nice floor cloth Pencil...is that like a rug?


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm excited, just lined up a deal to swap some Jock Horror pollen for RRF seeds a friend produced. It made for a good start for my day and I'm glad I didn't throw the male into the woodstove.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 5, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Here you go, Stoney, nice fresh WW. Go ahead, take this batch--got 8 or 9 more half-gallon jars just like it in the hidey-hole.
> 
> The last pic is the floor cloth my wife painted a couple of weeks ago.


 
Bea-u-ti-ful!

Now yer just teasin me! Ha!

Your wife is very talented. I wish I could do things like that, but I was born without the "creative" part of the brain.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow Pencil, your wife did a great job. It looks like it is done with tile.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  My wife thinks she is "totally uncreative" because she can only paint a beautiful picture by looking at a photo or the actual scene--she thinks she should be able to do it off the top of her head to be considered "totally creative" I guess.

That works out around here though--we've already got a narcissistic, pulp-trash writing, mid-list hack with a 280 pound ego in a 155 pound body.  Hmmm, maybe she saw the movie A Star Is Born.


----------



## TicTac (Apr 13, 2011)

Watchin' Trailer Park Boys on my computer. It transports me to a funny land where stoned bumbling criminals are a laugh riot and incompetent canadian cops are excellent role models for the police of our country.

Makes me smile...

TicTac


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 13, 2011)

My dog just farted  But thanks for asking.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 13, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> My dog just farted  But thanks for asking.


 
Man, the only thing worse than a dog fart is a cat fart!

My little Persian got his name for farting.

When I first got him, he had nasty green clouds coming out of his butt about every two minutes. I'm tellin you he could clear a room!

Well, my little bitty granddaughter tried to say "Stinky" when he came near her, but it came out "Dinky". 

Dinky has had his name now for almost 14 years. The kids call him Dinky-Doo. Weird how that name happened...

He did finally get over that farting bit. Thank God! He liked to sleep on my chest in the recliner....and burnt out all my nose hair!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep... nothing restores me after a long *** day at work like a good old sesh...

It really does work wonders


----------



## Her Royal Highness (May 1, 2011)

its Saterday nite.  how r u?


----------

